
New SourceTree is here - gilrain
http://blog.sourcetreeapp.com/2016/02/22/sourcetree-update-atlassian-account-git-lfs-support-ui-refresh-and-more/
======
taspeotis
This is the second time Atlassian have pushed out a SourceTree update that's
completely unusable from the get-go (i.e. testing the application simply by
opening it would reveal the issue).

In the last just-open-it-and-its-broken update Git was inoperable because
SourceTree got confused asking for credentials.

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4187](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4187)
(this one's my favourite: "New UI is a huge clusterfuck")

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4188](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4188)

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4196](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4196)

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4240](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4240)

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4249](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4249)

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4258](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4258)

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4273](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4273)

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4276](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4276)

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4278](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4278)

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4286](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4286)

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4288](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4288)

[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4297](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-4297)

This one seems to be the most heavily commented one:
[https://jira.atlassian.com/projects/SRCTREEWIN/issues/SRCTRE...](https://jira.atlassian.com/projects/SRCTREEWIN/issues/SRCTREEWIN-4306)

And lots of opposition outside the issue tracker too:
[https://answers.atlassian.com/questions/36182163/did-
anyone-...](https://answers.atlassian.com/questions/36182163/did-anyone-
really-think-that-the-new-ui-was-an-improvement)

